# THE, Unofficial Mid Size Diver Catalog/Roundup! With Pics 40mm and under



## Golder (Apr 24, 2013)

As I'm sure has happened to many of us, I bought my first dive watch, decided it was awesome, and then immediately started searching for what would be my next diver. However with 6.25" wrists I generally want to keep it 40mm and under. In this day and age that is a very limiting factor when it comes to dive watches. So I slowly built up a list as I generally go a full year between watch purchases. Figured I'd share it here. This list is mostly in the affordable category as thats where I tend to reside . Of course please reply with any good ones that I have missed and please post up your own pics and tiny wrist shots if you own any of these. I'm looking quartz right now and I was pretty sure I had decided on the Precista PRS18-Q but I just found that 38mm Victorinox that I think is pretty awesome. Anyway here is the list, all pics stolen. And by the way, No, I do not happen to know the lug to lug length on any of these watches, feel free to research on your own.

*Quartz:*

36mm:

Marathon TSAR Midsize TSAR Quartz
WW194007-BN
Sapphire
300m
Tritium
$500
Bracelet available for extra $150









38mm:

Victorinox Dive Master 500
COR.N V241555
Sapphire
$220
500m!!!!
Multiple Colors









39mm:

Precista PRS-18Q
Sapphire
$290
300m









Longines HydroConquest
L3.640.4.96.6
Sapphire
$750
300m









40mm:

Citizen Promaster
BN0000-04H
Mineral
$220
300m
Solar!!









Invicta Pro Diver
8932, 9307
Flame Fusion Crystal J
$65
200m









Scurfa Diver One SS or NATO
Sapphire
$175
200m
SS case, or PVD options

















Casio MDV106-1A
Mineral
$50
200m









*Automatic:*

36mm:

Omega Seamaster Midsize or Unisex
2552.80.00 (there are various models in typical Omega price range, this is one)
Sapphire
$2,000-$4,000
Omega 2500









38mm:

Seiko SKX013
Mineral
$215
Seiko 7S26
200m









39mm:

Precista PRS-18 Automatic
PRS-18 Automatic
Sapphire
$382
Miyota 9015
300m
See Picture in Quartz section above

Zodiac Sea Wolf
ZO9201
Sapphire
$1,195
STP (Fossil) 1-11








40mm:

Maratac SR-3
SR-3
Sapphire
$329
Miyota 9015
100m (Screw down crown)









Invicta Pro Diver
9094
Flame Fusion Crystal J
$110
Japanese TMI NH25A movement
200m
See Picture in Quartz section Above

Squale 20Atmos
1540
Sapphire
$490
ETA 2824
200m
Multiple Colors
Bracelet

















Armida A9
Sapphire
$400
Seiko NH35A
500m, 1200m
Multiple Colors
Bracelet


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Very nice. 

I have the auto Dive Master 500 and really like it. Lots to choose from.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Nice list. Thanks.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Hard to find but worth it if you can track it down. Seiko SRP189, 36mm, hacking 4r36 movement, white bezel, silver face.

On my wife's 5.75" wrist.

[URL="http://<a href="http://s1259.photobucket.com/user/j...-4EB9-8B27-1E32C41BBDBD_zps64v6fbaf.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







[/URL]


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

At the more pricey end of the spectrum - Blancpain Fifty Fathoms 38mm (Web image - not mine unfortunately)











> And by the way, No, I do not happen to know the lug to lug length on any of these watches, feel free to research on your own.


The Precista PRS-18-Q measurements for anyone interested are:

Bezel Dia. = 39.0mm
Width across crown (9 to 3) = 43.3mm
Lug to lug = 47.6mm
Height = 12.5mm


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

My sif nart is 40 mm no bezel but it's used by the North Sea rescue service and is 1000mts so I guess that's a dive watch


----------



## mlkman19 (Nov 24, 2015)

Seiko SBDN019 and it's variants at 38mm


----------



## srminimo (Mar 21, 2014)

Narc'd said:


> At the more pricey end of the spectrum - Blancpain Fifty Fathoms 38mm (Web image - not mine unfortunately)
> 
> View attachment 10689274
> 
> ...


I'm dying to see that 50 fathoms is the flesh. I get the feeling it will wear VERY small, but it's certainly eye catching. The brown version made for Deployant looks fantastic.


----------



## ninjack (Apr 15, 2015)

The Ticino Sea Viper is listed as 40mm without crown, but it checks 39.17mm on my digital calipers. Miyota 9015 automatic and domed sapphire crystal.

Bezel diameter...39.17mm
Lug to lug distance...47.5mm
Height...14.5mm
Lug width...20mm

(on my 7 1/4 inch wrist)


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

Davosa Ternos, 40mm, lug to lug 48mm on a 6.5" wrist.









And I know you stated 40mm and under, but just for comparison purposes on a small wrist: Squale 30 Atmos, 42mm, lug to lug 50.5 with my calipers, on a 6.5" wrist; I think it fits just fine for a "bigger watch".


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Got this just last month ...








For the price, this is best value Sub homage for me. My best buy so far this year.


----------



## ninjack (Apr 15, 2015)

drttown said:


> Davosa Ternos, 40mm, lug to lug 48mm on a 6.5" wrist.
> 
> View attachment 12392783
> 
> ...


That Davosa is hot! I have been wanting one for a while now. They always look so nice and high quality in any pictures I see. Maybe in the near future I'll pick one up. Love it in blue!


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

Precista PRS-82 (Pic from Timefactors)








Alsta Nautoscaph 2


----------



## pdsf (Oct 8, 2014)

Great list. Thanks guys. Am surprised it's been pretty quiet.

I'd add Christopher Ward's Trident Pro 38mm to the list.

That Alsta Nautorscaph 2 looks nice!


----------



## fatbeaver1 (Jul 15, 2017)

Love the Omega. Seiko has so great affordable watches as well.


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

At davosawathches.com, they had a 30% off coupon.... brings the price down to a more realistic level. I bought mine when it was on sale with a discount code.



ninjack said:


> That Davosa is hot! I have been wanting one for a while now. They always look so nice and high quality in any pictures I see. Maybe in the near future I'll pick one up. Love it in blue!


----------



## stonehead887 (Feb 5, 2014)

Something a bit different. Oris Chronoris 39mm 100m WR and internal bezel 









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## ninjack (Apr 15, 2015)

drttown said:


> At davosawathches.com, they had a 30% off coupon.... brings the price down to a more realistic level. I bought mine when it was on sale with a discount code.


I'll have to keep an eye out for the 30% off coupon! That is a great deal. I usually see a 10% off on their website, but for 30% I may finally bite.


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

Let me see if I can find the last one they sent me, and re-post it here.



ninjack said:


> I'll have to keep an eye out for the 30% off coupon! That is a great deal. I usually see a 10% off on their website, but for 30% I may finally bite.


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

Try this code: take30
It was sent to me about 3 weeks ago, so I don't know if it still works. Let me know if it does.


----------



## Golder (Apr 24, 2013)

OP here, getting rewarded for my patience. Almost two years to the day since I made the original post and I have yet to purchase my quartz diver. I just could not find one that made me happy. I decided I should go for blue and hopefully a blue sunburst. I already have a Squale 1545 heritage so I figured my summer fun swim watch should really pop. The best I could find was a few Certina models that are 41mm and the dial design I liked even had an odd lug width of 21. I've been thinking about pulling the trigger on that one for about a year, and thinking about how I'd only be mostly happy with it. I recently saw this:









at my local Costco, and I was so insanely depressed. I tried it on and it was just absurdly big on my 6.25" wrist (44mm). This watch was absolutely everything I wanted and look at that price!!! But it just wasn't going to work for me. Then you all resurrected my thread and this happened. . . .



mlkman19 said:


> Seiko SBDN019 and it's variants at 38mm


I see this and I think "Well I've never heard of this Seiko, lets google." There it is, a 38.8mm Seiko, solar, titanium, diver. Do . . . they . . . have . . . a . . . blue ?!?!?!?

Apparently I haven't done a random browsing of Seyia in a while because a little more looking and there she is in all her glory:









This is really everything I've been looking for. As my quartz grab and go watch, this is what I'll be wearing to the pool, lake, etc with the kids and also for running/camping etc. Titanium solar is so perfect. I don't think the dial is sunburst but thats ok, the fully blue titanium bezel is awesome!!! This watch has plenty of pop, the red hour hand and PADI on the dial are great. Even better, because its listed as a limited edition, I decided I just had to go for it immediately because who knows when it will sell out and I would be kicking myself. So, the order is in and the waiting begins!!!! Thanks everyone and especially mlkman, life is good!


----------



## camb66 (Jan 25, 2010)




----------



## Six-quat-deux (Aug 12, 2015)

Golder said:


> I see this and I think "Well I've never heard of this Seiko, lets google." There it is, a 38.8mm Seiko, solar, titanium, diver. Do . . . they . . . have . . . a . . . blue ?!?!?!?
> 
> Apparently I haven't done a random browsing of Seyia in a while because a little more looking and there she is in all her glory:
> 
> ...


A few weeks ago I noticed Creationwatches had stock of this, but I hesitated, and then it was gone. RRRGGHHH. I agree with your sentiments, an absolutely graily watch.


----------



## Golder (Apr 24, 2013)

Six-quat-deux said:


> A few weeks ago I noticed Creationwatches had stock of this, but I hesitated, and then it was gone. RRRGGHHH. I agree with your sentiments, an absolutely graily watch.


Order it from Seiya!!! Unfortunately he is closed until Aug 21st for Japanese holidays. I ordered it late at night last Wednesday, and it arrived at my house today exactly one week later. Pay with paypal, its a very easy buying experience. Mine is only #26 of 1,200

It is a beautiful watch and everything I was hoping for. If you have frustration finding a smaller dive watch due to a small wrist size this is the absolutely perfect solution. Its hard to believe how light it is. The dial is definitely not a true sunburst (can't do sunburst and solar at the same time) but it has a little shimmer. Lume is awesome, the handset is completely perfect. I highly recommend it.


----------



## ninjack (Apr 15, 2015)

Just got this vintage Tag Heuer 1000 diver. It's 38mm or a little less and lug to lug is about 44.5mm. It is the smallest watch I have ever owned. My wrists use to be up to 7 3/4 inches, but they are down to 7 inches even now (lost weight). Here are some pictures.






















I wouldn't go any smaller than this! Hope I can get use to the size. It's the lug to lug that needs to be a little longer IMO.


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

That looks good, and I like that watch! The lug to lug on Tag Heuer's are usually fairly short, compared to other watches in the same size. I still have one WD1211-K-20, and my WK1113 model, which are about the same size as yours. Although, after purchasing my Davosa Ternos and the Squale 30 Atmos, the Tag's don't get much wrist time....



ninjack said:


> Just got this vintage Tag Heuer 1000 diver. It's 38mm or a little less and lug to lug is about 44.5mm. It is the smallest watch I have ever owned. My wrists use to be up to 7 3/4 inches, but they are down to 7 inches even now (lost weight). Here are some pictures.
> View attachment 12434689
> 
> View attachment 12434691
> ...


----------



## Six-quat-deux (Aug 12, 2015)

ninjack, that size looks really nice on you despite the big wrist. Encouraging!



Golder said:


> Order it from Seiya!!!


I'm sitting on my hands going "it's just a watch, it's just a watch..."


----------



## Golder (Apr 24, 2013)

Six-quat-deux said:


> I'm sitting on my hands going "it's just a watch, it's just a watch..."


Well if you're looking for discouragement, I will tell you that the bracelet is definitely not great. Perhaps its because I'm used to a nice heavy steel bracelet on my Squale, but the very light titanium just doesn't feel right. Plus the end links are folded and they don't even cover the curved part of the case which seems odd. Its a slight disappointment for such an expensive quartz watch, but from the beginning I was planning on this being a NATO watch so its ok for me.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Golder said:


> Order it from Seiya!!! Unfortunately he is closed until Aug 21st for Japanese holidays. I ordered it late at night last Wednesday, and it arrived at my house today exactly one week later. Pay with paypal, its a very easy buying experience. Mine is only #26 of 1,200
> 
> It is a beautiful watch and everything I was hoping for. If you have frustration finding a smaller dive watch due to a small wrist size this is the absolutely perfect solution. Its hard to believe how light it is. The dial is definitely not a true sunburst (can't do sunburst and solar at the same time) but it has a little shimmer. Lume is awesome, the handset is completely perfect. I highly recommend it.
> 
> ...


Excuse me for asking, what is the thickness of this nice watch?


----------



## Golder (Apr 24, 2013)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Excuse me for asking, what is the thickness of this nice watch?


See the listing on Seiya, he lists the thickness as 11.2 mm. I would say it is a "typical" thickness for the proportions of the watch. It is not a super thin watch, it has some height on the wrist as is typical for a dive watch.

https://www.seiyajapan.com/products...dn035-seiko-x-padi-limited-edition-for-ladies


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Golder said:


> See the listing on Seiya, he lists the thickness as 11.2 mm. I would say it is a "typical" thickness for the proportions of the watch. It is not a super thin watch, it has some height on the wrist as is typical for a dive watch.
> 
> https://www.seiyajapan.com/products...dn035-seiko-x-padi-limited-edition-for-ladies


Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

I own/have owned some of the biggest divers out there, pushing the limits of my 7.5 wrist. That being said I'm starting to tone it down lately. Found this 39mm luminox and I have to say I love it. Wanted a quartz grab and go, and on the strap it's barely noticeable.


----------



## Golder (Apr 24, 2013)

^^^^^ Wow love that Luminox. The recessed bezel is fantastic. Can you post the model number?


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

My new Steinhart Ocean One 39 mm ...

























































In case you might wonder, my wrist size is 6.5". ;-)


----------



## billybob1 (May 15, 2010)

great!


----------



## Uhr_Mensch (May 12, 2017)

This is my very nice Citizen NY2300:









Cheers,
Tom


----------



## pixel_pusher (Oct 15, 2012)

ninjack said:


> The Ticino Sea Viper is listed as 40mm without crown, but it checks 39.17mm on my digital calipers. Miyota 9015 automatic and domed sapphire crystal.
> 
> Bezel diameter...39.17mm
> Lug to lug distance...47.5mm
> ...


What are your impressions of the Ticino brand and this model in particular? The sub $300 price tag just seems too good to be true.


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

Armida A9 300m








Not sure if the CWC counts - the bezel is 39.5mm in diameter, the case size is bigger than the bezel though.


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

Golder said:


> Order it from Seiya!!! Unfortunately he is closed until Aug 21st for Japanese holidays. I ordered it late at night last Wednesday, and it arrived at my house today exactly one week later. Pay with paypal, its a very easy buying experience. Mine is only #26 of 1,200
> 
> It is a beautiful watch and everything I was hoping for. If you have frustration finding a smaller dive watch due to a small wrist size this is the absolutely perfect solution. Its hard to believe how light it is. The dial is definitely not a true sunburst (can't do sunburst and solar at the same time) but it has a little shimmer. Lume is awesome, the handset is completely perfect. I highly recommend it.
> 
> ...


perfect size but we need a sunburst !! i still consider it highly anyway .... 
we need a sunburst!!!!


----------



## Golder (Apr 24, 2013)

johnMcKlane said:


> perfect size but we need a sunburst !! i still consider it highly anyway ....
> we need a sunburst!!!!


Yeah, I've been very surprised that with the number of watches out there how hard it is to find something that seems like it should be somewhat standard: quartz dive watch <40mm that is blue, hopefully with a sunburst dial.

There are decent options if blue sunburst is your first priority, squale 1545 blue (40mm), orient mako (41mm), invicta . . . but there are other reasons why I don't want those watches. The Certina DS action models are likely very nice and high quality but they are still 41 mm or bigger. Why no smaller divers, watch market ?!?! Having a tiny wrist sucks for watch nerds.

Sometimes buying a watch it sort of like what realtors tell you when buying a house. Make a list of the 10 things you want, but realize that within your price range you're probably only going to find a house that has 8 out of the 10.

The shimmer on the solar dial on this one is good enough for me, and really the super cool all blue bezel makes up for it. The edges of the bezel are polished, so the bezel gives you the shine that you lose by not having the sunburst dial.


----------



## Deep.Eye (Jul 17, 2016)

Golder said:


> Sometimes buying a watch it sort of like what realtors tell you when buying a house. Make a list of the 10 things you want, but realize that within your price range you're probably only going to find a house that has 8 out of the 10.


Yep, that's a fact. Seiko is the single biggest offender in this area. Their main problem is the size. Pleny of divers, every single one looks like a wall clock. The smaller ones, are usually cheaper models, or just ugly. How could it be difficult to to put a 6r15, sapphyre and applied indices on the SKX013 ? Double, triple the price, it's ok with me. But no. 
At Basil2018 few smaller watches were presented, but still, some stupid choices. Oris 36mm: strange lug size (cannot use most straps/bracelets). Longines LD 36mm, no bracelet option and less reliable ETA mvmt... And the list goes on. 
Some time ago i had an Omega Seamaster 300 36mm. Almost perfect watch. Small problem: the service and replacement parts costs are almost in Rolex territory. Some 350€ for an aluminium bezel. Rly? I just sold the thing.


----------



## jamsie (Mar 14, 2010)

Helson SD40


----------



## jarzyns1 (Nov 22, 2016)

I've searched these parameters off and on over the past year, and these are some of my favorites. All of them are 40mm or under, and automatic. I currently own the Tudor 75090. Here's a to-scale comparison of all of them:








*Breitling SuperOcean Heritage 38
*Case Size: 38mm
Lug Width:20mm
Thickness: 12mm
*
Bremont Supermarine s300
*Case Size: 40mm
Lug Width:20mm
Thickness: 13mm*

Christopher Ward C60 Trident
*Case Size: 38mm
Lug Width:20mm
Thickness: 12.7mm

*Longines HydroConquest 39
*Case Size: 39mm
Lug Width:19mm
Thickness: 11.8mm

*Longines Legend Diver 36
*Case Size: 36mm
Lug Width:19mm
Thickness: _unknown

_*Omega Planet Ocean 600m Co-Axial 37.5mm
*Case Size: 37.5mm
Lug Width:18mm
Thickness: 15.5mm
*
Omega Seamaster 2252.50
*Case Size: 36.25mm
Lug Width:18mm
Thickness: 11.5mm*

Oris Aquis Date 39.5
*Case Size: 39.5mm
Lug Width:21mm
Thickness: 12.5mm*

Oris Divers 65 40mm
*Case Size: 40mm
Lug Width:20mm
Thickness: 12.8mm*

Oris Divers 65 Bronze
*Case Size: 36mm
Lug Width:17mm
Thickness: _unknown_*

Rado Captain Cook
*Case Size: 37.3mm
Lug Width:19mm
Thickness: 11.1mm

*Tudor Black Bay 58
*Case Size: 39mm
Lug Width:20mm
Thickness: 11.9mm

*Tudor Submariner 75090/75190
*Case Size: 36.5mm
Lug Width:18mm
Thickness: 10mm

*Zodiac Super Sea Wolf 53 Skin
*Case Size: 40mm
Lug Width:20mm
Thickness: 13mm


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

Just pre-ordered one of these. Lorier Neptune. Specs as such: 39mm without crown, 48mm lug to lug, vintage style plexi-dome crystal, 20mm lug width, BGW9 lume, NH35A movement.

I'm super excited for this one as it ticks many style boxes that I enjoy.


----------



## uniontex777 (Apr 5, 2013)

jamsie said:


> Helson SD40
> View attachment 13072937
> View attachment 13072939


That raised marker look good. I hope they put angled/curved cut hands instead of flat hands...:/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qwerp (Jul 23, 2014)

jarzyns1 said:


> I've searched these parameters off and on over the past year, and these are some of my favorites.


Thank you for sharing this!!!

I'm relatively new to watch collecting. For my very first dive watch I got the Invicta 8932OB (37.5mm rolex submariner) and I absolutely love it!!! Planning ahead, I'm willing to spend a bit more to get a nice Swiss dive watch and I reckon the Oris Aquis Date 39.5 fits the bill quite nicely. Looks very classy!

Open to any other suggestions


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

qwerp said:


> Thank you for sharing this!!!
> 
> I'm relatively new to watch collecting. For my very first dive watch I got the Invicta 8932OB (37.5mm rolex submariner) and I absolutely love it!!! Planning ahead, I'm willing to spend a bit more to get a nice Swiss dive watch and I reckon the Oris Aquis Date 39.5 fits the bill quite nicely. Looks very classy!
> 
> Open to any other suggestions


You are new here .... read a lot before buying Swiss.... learn about japan and what they offer...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

qwerp said:


> Thank you for sharing this!!!
> 
> I'm relatively new to watch collecting. For my very first dive watch I got the Invicta 8932OB (37.5mm rolex submariner) and I absolutely love it!!! Planning ahead, I'm willing to spend a bit more to get a nice Swiss dive watch and I reckon the Oris Aquis Date 39.5 fits the bill quite nicely. Looks very classy!
> 
> Open to any other suggestions


The dive watch realm has so many options for quality that it pays to be patient to take your time in exploring all the options. This sub-forum is great for that!

Oris and its other similar offers great options as well but consider slightly lesser priced microbrands (Halios, Raven, NTH, so many!) who offer pretty similar quality.

Seiko is another fantastic option to look into as well (look at their mid-range options) to rival the Swiss brands like Oris.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Here is my contribution, Yema superman reissue.. 40mm









Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

jarzyns1 said:


> I've searched these parameters off and on over the past year, and these are some of my favorites. All of them are 40mm or under, and automatic. I currently own the Tudor 75090. Here's a to-scale comparison of all of them:
> 
> View attachment 13074197
> 
> ...


Awesome! So helpful! Thanks

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TodaysTime (Feb 27, 2018)

Fantastic list. Thank you for posting this.



jarzyns1 said:


> I've searched these parameters off and on over the past year, and these are some of my favorites. All of them are 40mm or under, and automatic. I currently own the Tudor 75090. Here's a to-scale comparison of all of them:
> 
> View attachment 13074197
> 
> ...


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

I don't think this one has been posted, Tourby Lawless 40.

https://www.tourbywatches.com/collection/lawless-diver-40/


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

I posted the new Tourby at 40mm over a week ago in the German forum, https://www.watchuseek.com/f8/hype-over-tourby-watches-goes-smaller-4609573-6.html.

Just waiting for the blue version to come out. Hopefully they come out with a rubber strap option.



jcombs1 said:


> I don't think this one has been posted, Tourby Lawless 40.
> 
> https://www.tourbywatches.com/collection/lawless-diver-40/
> 
> ...


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Double Post


----------



## brett (Jul 12, 2006)

Great pic! Is this the Lagoon or Mysterious Blue?



the_watchier said:


> Here is my contribution, Yema superman reissue.. 40mm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hasnon (Sep 26, 2017)

Seiko 6458 from '83. Beautiful mid sized case for a 6.75 inch wrist. Waiting for some springbars for my BoR bracelet I've acquired.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Thanks. I believe this is the lagoon


brett said:


> Great pic! Is this the Lagoon or Mysterious Blue?


Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

warsh said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


A superb collection of oh so very desirable divers.......|>

Cheers,

Alan


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Ragl said:


> A superb collection of oh so very desirable divers.......|>
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Alan


Thanks, Alan. And they are ALL 40mm or smaller.....

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Great thread; subscribed! I got into the watch hobby about 3 years ago. I'm up to 9 pieces at the moment. I have a good idea of what I like now. I too love the 40mm and under category but there is almost nothing out there that size or at least a very limited selection. I love the Omega Seamaster 300 midsize, 39.5mm Omega Planet Ocean or the new Oris Aquis 39.5mm but I can't justify the price even if it's my only watch. To make matters worse, I prefer quartz watches, so it's even harder to find sub 40mm watches.

So I stick to the limitations of my fairly flat 6.5" wrist. Now I try buy as close to the 40mm as I can get. I try get a lug to lug height of 48mm or less (sometimes can pull of more if the lugs curve). So my collection right now ranges from 37mm to 44mm watches.

My next purchase is likely going to be the 41mm Certina DS Action Precidrive. It comes in at a fantastic 45mm lug to lug height. I'm also likely going to pick up the new Seiko Baby Turtle. It's 42.3mm in diameter, but the bezel is only 39mm and it's lug to lug length is only 43mm so it wears deceptively small. I also find the Orient Ray/Mako/Mako USA a good choice for smaller wrists too.

























Yes I'd love to have a collection full of sub 40mm watches. But if I did that it would be a very small collection. So I make exceptions to allow pieces I really like into my collection even if they are bigger than 44mm.


----------



## juice009 (Jul 11, 2016)

Some of my traditional and mid size collection. 

- MIDO Baroncelli Heritage - 32mm
- Junghans Max Bill Hand-Winding - 34mm
- Vostok Amphibia - 39mm
- Seiko mini turtle


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

Seamaster gemstone wristshots 002 by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr
champagne preBond by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr
prebond twoToned by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## cinealta (Dec 20, 2013)

Not sure if this has been posted. Seiko SBCM023 Prospex Perpetual Calendar. 39mm, highly accurate and don't have to set the date. Great watch!


----------



## TodaysTime (Feb 27, 2018)

cinealta said:


> Not sure if this has been posted. Seiko SBCM023 Prospex Perpetual Calendar. 39mm, highly accurate and don't have to set the date. Great watch!


I don't think that watch is still in production. I dig it though. It's like a smaller, quartz 007.


----------



## Sebast975 (May 23, 2018)

jarzyns1 said:


> I've searched these parameters off and on over the past year, and these are some of my favorites. All of them are 40mm or under, and automatic. I currently own the Tudor 75090. Here's a to-scale comparison of all of them:
> 
> View attachment 13074197
> 
> ...


Great side-by-side comparison. Is that really the 36mm Longines Legend Diver and not the 42? The 36 has looked pretty small in the few pictures I've seen. Either way, when the 36mm finally gets released I'd love love love to see some wrist shots on this thread.


----------



## tristanhilton85 (Aug 10, 2015)

I like everything about this other than the placement of the date window.


----------



## TodaysTime (Feb 27, 2018)

Agreed. A no date would have been nice.



tristanhilton85 said:


> View attachment 13885423
> 
> 
> I like everything about this other than the placement of the date window.


----------



## tristanhilton85 (Aug 10, 2015)

TodaysTime said:


> Agreed. A no date would have been nice.


I even saw a mock-up somebody did of one with the date moved to the more traditional 3 o'clock position (they shortened the 3 o'clock marker and slightly moved the "15") and it looked really good.


----------



## Jack Kustoh (Dec 12, 2010)

This one


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Horloscaphe NC001, 39mm















https://www.horloscaphe-watches-paris.com


----------



## RPF (Feb 28, 2008)

72 posts and no mention of the most famous mid-sized dive watch ever?

A svelte 40mm across and 12mm thick.


----------



## steve laughlin (Feb 22, 2009)

Seiko SKX013, 36mm at the bezel, 38mm case


----------



## steve laughlin (Feb 22, 2009)

double post


----------



## steve laughlin (Feb 22, 2009)

Tag Heuer F1, Series 2 from 1997, 38mm

View attachment 13913143


----------



## steve laughlin (Feb 22, 2009)

Tag Heuer Kirium, from 1999, 38mm

View attachment 13913149


----------



## Jack Kustoh (Dec 12, 2010)

40mm is a perfect size


----------



## snash7 (May 27, 2013)

Jack Kustoh said:


> 40mm is a perfect size
> View attachment 13958581


What is the Seiko model number?


----------



## snash7 (May 27, 2013)

Jack Kustoh said:


> 40mm is a perfect size
> View attachment 13958581


What is the Seiko model number?


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

snash7 said:


> What is the Seiko model number?


It's not. It's a frankenwatch. Looks like a Scurfa case with a Seiko dial and a custom hand set.


----------



## 99watches (Feb 4, 2019)

Here's my pre-ceramic that will fit a 6.25 inch wrist better than the 116610 with the obese lugs


----------



## Golder (Apr 24, 2013)

Reviving this thread after a few years!! The resurgence in vintage inspired pieces is giving us some more options. Show me your smaller dive watch!

I am back in the market and size is my major concern. I'm thinking about maybe the Longines Legend Diver 36. Also potentially interested in a simple black diver, tool watch / casual daily to wear mostly on rubber. But it HAS to be 38 mm or 36mm. I have plenty of 40 mm already, would love something like a Benrus Type II but smaller. Price range under $1,500. I was just looking at the Rado Captain Cook and I was getting really pumped to get it as it is 37mm but the 37mm is a push pull crown 100m water resistance. Really Rado? Maybe a Sinn 556a which is close enough at 38.5mm. The Marathon 36mm is an option but maybe a bit too chunky in terms of case height and also thats a pretty busy dial. Any suggestions for what I'm looking for here? Doesn't even need a rotating bezel but must have screw down crown.

Pic for attention. Here is my most recent acquisition. The Squale Sub-39 Arabic. I think its really cool to have a dive watch with arabic numerals. I really like the style and design of this watch but I do wish it was a bit smaller. Technically the case is 39mm and the bezel is 40.8mm, but lug width is 22mm. It wears pretty similarly to my 42mm Hamilton. I need my next purchase to be actually small.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Three come to mind, Certina at 38mm ,Dietrich at 39mm, Charlie Concordia at 40mm. Not my photos but for illustration purposes only.


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

You have me looking now at a Mini Turtle. At the current price of $420 or so, they seem expensive for such a moderately-spec'd watch: Hardlex crystal, 3 Hz beat rate with pretty weak accuracy spec. (-10/+30?). Seeing the Worn & Wound comparison, it seems about the same size as the SKX007, which was a bit big on me. (wrist size in signature)

One I haven't seen mentioned yet is the new 36 mm line from the Glycine Combat Sub range: Gnomon has them, and they look fantastic. I'm thinking about the brown-dialed one:







I don't have any brown-dialed watches yet, and it seems like, although not as neutral as black, it would match with most of what I typically wear. Things that set it apart from a lot of Sub homages:

Hours hand resembles the "Mercedes" hand of the Submariner, but without the three-pointed star in the middle.​
Properly long minutes & seconds hand​
Thin (12 mm)​
Hi-beat (4 Hz)​
Butterfly clasp​
No crown guards​
Sticking with aluminum bezel insert​
Outstanding fit & finish (I know this because I have a 42 mm Combat Sub...)​
Crown is big enough to grab ahold of​
So, Mini Turtle @ $420 vs. stretching a bit and getting 36 mm Combat Sub for $580...

Here's an honorable mention, my Glycine GL0080. It is an "honorable mention" because it has a 42 mm case diameter, however, the lugs are short and turn down so abruptly that it fits my small wrist just fine. It DOES cover the entire top of my wrist, but it doesn't overhang like it seems to in the pic. There are tons of choices in this size.








By the way, I just learned that Invicta now owns Glycine. I learned it while the GL0080 above was in transit and I was wondering if they also have Invicta quality. (or lack thereof) But no, it's proper Swiss quality. I guess they made enough money selling clown watches to wannabe gangsters and 8926's to us suckers that they could BUY themselves a quality watch company, hehehe.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

I own both and SKX009 and an SRPC39 (mini-turtle). The mini-turtle wears much smaller than an SKX. The diameter is similar, but on the mini-turtle most of it‘s width is the cushion case. The bezel and dial of the mini-turtle make it look much smaller than a full size SKX on the wrist, especially with the shorter lug to lug (43mm vs 46mm). I‘ve owned an SKX013 in the past and I’d say the mini-turtle wears somewhere between the size of a full size SKX and SKX013. To me the mini-turtle feels more like a 40mm watch. It definitely wears smaller than it’s specs would suggest.

I know the mini-turtle is more than other similarly spec’d Seiko’s, but it’s honestly one of their best watches and worth every penny in my opinion.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------

